# MAC Barbie



## Phylz01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's my take on the MAC Barbie look. The collection is not out over here in London yet so I just used whatever I got to try to copy the look. Criticism are most welcome!











*What I Used*

	Face
	Giorgio Armani High Precision Retouch Concealer in #3.5 on undereye circles
	MAC Melton Mauve eyeshadow as blush

	Eyes
	MAC Prep and Prime Eye in Light as a base
	MAC Metamorph eyeshadow on entire lid and lower eye
	MAC Melton Mauve eyeshadow from crease to browbone
	MAC Pink Freeze eyeshadow to highlight
	mark eyeshadow in Tiki on crease
	Bourjois Glitter Eye Pencil in Black on upper lashline
	Bourjois Yes to Volume mascara in Black on lower lashes
	Eylure Ready to Wear lashes in #116 on upper lashes

	Lips
	MAC Scanty lipstick


----------



## labwom (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! You did a great job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 23, 2007)

nicley done


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 23, 2007)

You are a beautiful girl and your makeup looks awesome


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 23, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 23, 2007)

that's gorgeous!  Those colors look really good on you!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## magi (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh wow, you look like the model at the MAC promo pix :-o Wow... I have never tried to take another color under the brwos, but it looks fabulous. You are much cuter than Barbie :-D


----------



## Janice (Feb 23, 2007)

You can totally rock Scanty! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look on you!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 23, 2007)

you're the prettiest asian barbie i've ever seen! well, i'm assuming you're asian, sorry if i'm wrong =/ and you have the perfect nose!


----------



## Pei (Feb 23, 2007)

:ilike:

You're very beautiful by asian standards!

Are u an artiste? 

You're such fortunate to be born with such gorgeous facial features.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 23, 2007)

so lovely


----------



## theraindrops (Feb 23, 2007)

So beautifull!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 23, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 23, 2007)

perfect!  you actually used lashes, and it looks great!  you did a perfect job!


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, you are gorgeous!  Great job!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful, so beautiful! You should do tutorials!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice ! you're beautiful !


----------



## whisper2scream (Feb 23, 2007)

I SO wish I could pull of these colors.. you look amazing!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 23, 2007)

What criticism? You totally rock! Love Melton Mauve and the lipstick. PERFECTION!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow you're beautiful!!! well done!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## Phylz01 (Feb 23, 2007)

awww thank you *so* much - you guys are the best!

yes I am asian (chinese).  I'm not a makeup artist but I really wanna be one, any clue on how to do that?


----------



## User67 (Feb 23, 2007)

You re-created the look soooo well!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 23, 2007)

That's adorable!  You look very doll-like.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 23, 2007)

U did a nice job, very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## tdm (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! great replica.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 23, 2007)

this is so gorgeous!

perfect application


----------



## NFTP (Feb 23, 2007)

i think that look is beautiful on you.


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

wow So pretty!!


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 24, 2007)

wow! you're pretty! good job. =)


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2007)

That looks fantastic!!!  One of my favourite barbies so far!

I thought you were a halfer!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nicely done.  The lipstick looks really nice on you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 24, 2007)

That looks amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## applefrite (Feb 24, 2007)

Perfect and beautiful . 
A real sweety doll !!!!


----------



## p3nut (Feb 26, 2007)

I think this is one of the best MAC barbie look i've seen!!!

sweet blending, and the colors are awesome. It looks wonderful on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very lovely.


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 27, 2007)

You look just like the doll!


----------



## circe221 (Feb 27, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! The colors look really vibrant and glowy!


----------



## linkas (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job! You're amazing, very pretty! Wow!! :O


----------



## Jen-Jen (Feb 27, 2007)

You're make-up is absolutely stunning!
Very well done.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooooo pretty! One of the best Barbie's I have seen so far!Scanty is such a hot color,I think they discontinued it though did'nt they?
Anyone know?


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 29, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

you're so pretty and you pull the look off very well.

barbie loves mac has been out for nearly a month in london now


----------



## Phylz01 (Mar 30, 2007)

yah I was at the store when it came out the first day =)


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 30, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 30, 2007)

Great job..looks really cool!


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

I *love* what you've done with Melton Mauve. I've always hated this e/s because of the sheerness but I'd never thought of using it as a sheer wash or blush.... must steal this idea, thank you!


----------



## J'adore (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks amazing!!!! These colours are great on you!! I love love LOVE it!!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 30, 2007)

love it!! you did a great job , love the colors, and the eyelashes


----------



## snowkei (Mar 30, 2007)

ur a real BARBIE!!!!


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 31, 2007)

you have the most stunning features!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) love the eyes and the lips


----------



## pichima (Sep 29, 2007)

you look amazing, just like a model!
well done


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

I think everything looks perfect!  Also, you look like you have an adorable shirt on too in my favorite color!  You are precious!


----------



## daFilli (Sep 29, 2007)

i read ur blog! lol u look great


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 29, 2007)

So pretty and feminine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it.


----------



## milamonster (Sep 29, 2007)

you look great!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 30, 2007)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 5, 2014)

Too cute


----------

